# Revenue Weight



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I know this has been mentioned befoore but I can't search the forums until I subscribe. I fully intend to do so but can't until I get my new bank card.
I have a Swift Escape 624. The vehicle has a towbar for which I know that the chassis has been modified to allow the towbar to be fitted, it also has a solar panel but apart from that it is a standard 624. I have recently purchased this vehicle and have now received the V5 which shows the Revenue Weight as 4000kgs. This is good in one respect that I only pay £165 for 12 months tax whilst a colleague who has also got a 624 pays over £200 for his road tax. I'm concerned what the knock on effects might be such as more expensive testing, dearer insurance. 

Any help or advice you could give would be most appreciated.

John


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Mot is still the same, its class 4. .... 
Insurance, makes no difference, you can kill someone or cause damage with any moving vehicle...

Where the slight differences lie is things like speed limits and road weight limits...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having had a 3500kg M/H uprated to 4100kg gross. 
In my case the insurance cost did not alter at all and the servicing and MOT cost is the same.
This is pretty standard!
You really do need to join the forum as the advice on here is second to none!
Enjoy!


----------



## gobbi (Apr 2, 2009)

The weight will effect you when you reach 70, you would need to have a medical to drive over 3500 kilos.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

gobbi said:


> The weight will effect you when you reach 70, you would need to have a medical to drive over 3500 kilos.


Hi.

I thought that everybody whatever they are driving had to have a medical to keep on driving when they reached 70..

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> gobbi said:
> 
> 
> > The weight will effect you when you reach 70, you would need to have a medical to drive over 3500 kilos.
> ...


No, it is not yet required for up to 3500kg gross  
Obviously it is a mandatory condition of licence that you meet eye sight regulations as set down in the Highway code and you notify DVLA of any physical impairments.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Grath said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > gobbi said:
> ...


Hi.

Thanks for that.

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

It is correct that you do not have to have a medical with a doctor for under 3500kg, but I believe you have to make a declaration that you do not suffer from certain ailments. If you do suffer from any of them I think the DVLA can require a doctor's medical.

Geoff


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

[quote="tonka"....you can kill someone or cause damage with any moving vehicle...

Tonka, Until you mentioned the above text, I was thinking, great good quick reply someone who seems to know what he is talking about but why you had to go on about killing someone etc is beyond me. If you were trying to be clever then I'm sorry, I've missed the point.

Where the slight differences lie is things like speed limits and road weight limits...[/quote] Anyone like to elaborate on this please?

John


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

john1215 said:


> [quote="tonka"....you can kill someone or cause damage with any moving vehicle...
> 
> Tonka, Until you mentioned the above text, I was thinking, great good quick reply someone who seems to know what he is talking about but why you had to go on about killing someone etc is beyond me. If you were trying to be clever then I'm sorry, I've missed the point.
> 
> Where the slight differences lie is things like speed limits and road weight limits...


 Anyone like to elaborate on this please?

John[/quote]

A vehicle over 3500kg will no longer be classed as a Private Light Goods (PLG) and will now be a Private Heavy Goods (PHG)
Lower speed limits will apply and weight restrictions on certain roads, villages and town centres.
I suggest you research further without and check the rules and regulations in any Country that you intend to visit.
I must say, I did not like your (as a new unpaid member) side swipe at a long established member (Tonka) who earlier answered your post. No mention of thanks!
This may put other members off from answering your posts.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

John not trying to be clever.. Maybe I typed it wrongly or it got read wrong..

Basically what i meant was.. 
The insurance company will not be trying to charge more based on the weight.. Because you have a 4000kg van why would you be any more likely or un likely to cause of be involved in an accident....
The killing someone was a very worst case situation but the jist was a little mini car is as liable to do that as a 4 tonne van..
Get me now. :wink: 

Ref weight and limits..ex France.. There are some roads where over 3.5t have a restriction and good vehicles for lower speed, no issues for us.. HOWEVER..!! There is a very similar sign that applies to ALL vehicles, so get stopped and they check you weight plates and your over 3500kg gross weight. Fine and pay !!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You have always got the option of having it replated back to 3500kg - assuming of course that the actual weight when fully loaded is still under 3,500kg.

JohnW


----------

